# Which wet saw do you recommend?



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey,! 
Why haven't I been asked what I use.. That would have ended this topic. 

DEWALT is all I use. I have two and will purchase a third one soon.. 

They are perfect , from cutting 45° to straight to anything in between.. This saw does everything. it's not messy, perfect for inside house cutting.


----------



## SMLWinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I'm still wondering about a 7" vs. 10" saw. Obviously the 10" will cut more but will the stiffness of the blade on the 7" actually make better cuts? Aside from more reach and likely longer rips, what advantage does the 10" have if any? Thanks!


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a MK 101, just the thought of lifting it makes me to not want tile jobs. lol But the thing is, I bought it twenty years ago, used, and will cut anything. Large format is kinda difficult but doable.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I would invest in a good snapper first. I started with a suitcase wetsaw and grinder and grinder with drycut. Bought the rubi tx700 and it saved hours. I would like this style of wetsaw someday for ripping bevels.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SMLWinds said:


> Obviously the 10" will cut more


Cut more what? Unless you're cutting pavers a 7" blade will cut the same length tiles as a 10". 

My Imer with an 8" blade can rip and miter 31". The saw weighs 45lbs.


----------



## SMLWinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Now that you bring that up, I guess you are right. I was thinking the 10 inch probably had more ripping ability and would obviously cut thicker objects. I guess my brain was thinking about sliding miter saws, which I am much more familiar with. So, why would you want a 10" over a 7"? Sounds dumb, but I don't have an answer...

Secondly, I asked about cutting pavers since I also am going to be doing that soon as well and was specifically told by some people that you would NOT use a wet saw like this to cut pavers. I didn't see why not but several folks said no. So, can I cut pavers with something like the 10" Dewalt? (with the proper blade, of course)

Thanks!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Cut more what? Unless you're cutting pavers a 7" blade will cut the same length tiles as a 10".
> 
> My Imer with an 8" blade can rip and miter 31". The saw weighs 45lbs.


In theory a 10" blade lasts longer than a 7", all else being equal- you have more blade material (and no, its not 3"). :thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look ! , 
Unless you are not a pro, maybe the 7 , inch saw will be ok. Me or many of us we deal with big tiles, porcelain, ceramic, stones so, the big powerful saws are, is what we use


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> An $800 8" Imer will have the same or better capacity than either one. It's much lighter and will be more accurate.
> 
> It does not have the splash protection of the DeWalt.
> 
> ...


The rigid is half the cost of the dewalt.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was never good at math


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that rigid is over priced. I would not pay that much for it..:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

madmax718 said:


> In theory a 10" blade lasts longer than a 7", all else being equal- you have more blade material (and no, its not 3"). :thumbup:


How does that work? Since the Dewalt is mentioned, it spins at 4200 RPM with a 10" blade. My silly little 31" ripping capacity Imer with an 8" blade spins at 2800RPM.

So which blade will last longer. My math really _is_ bad.


----------



## SMLWinds (Dec 19, 2012)

I keep hearing that about the prices of Dewalt and Ridgid too but have seen the same thing as Angus posted. However, that Dewalt is also overpriced....you can get the Dewalt 10" wet saw with a stand, free blade, free utility knife, and free shipping at www.contractorsdirect.com for $749! If there is a problem getting supplies from there, let me know! At this point I'm pretty settled on making my order from them...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SMLWinds said:


> I keep hearing that about the prices of Dewalt and Ridgid too but have seen the same thing as Angus posted. However, that Dewalt is also overpriced....you can get the Dewalt 10" wet saw with a stand, free blade, free utility knife, and free shipping at www.contractorsdirect.com for $749! If there is a problem getting supplies from there, let me know! At this point I'm pretty settled on making my order from them...


The picture from above...at $815 is from CD. :blink:


----------



## SMLWinds (Dec 19, 2012)

We are both correct...they have 2 packages...the one you quoted includes 2 "free" blades while my price only had 1 blade. I might learn towards the lower price so I can be free to select what blade I want, unless the second blade is an outstanding deal.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The stand is the difference.


----------



## SMLWinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Are the stands different? They have the same picture and both say they come with a stand. I misspoke before though...the deal you quoted comes with TWO additional blades for a total of 3 blades. Are those quality blades? If so, the extra $65 is probably a good deal!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

How many do they offer? I saw (no pun) 2. One with the stand, one without. Regardless, the point was it's not twice the price of the Ridgid. 

Unless my math is worse than I thought :blink:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used a Target for a few years. Tile isn't my main business, but it's made it easy for me to take jobs with tile work included.

One advantage pf a 10" blade is that you have much more room to free-hand curved cuts, including lifting the edge up to perpendicular against the blade.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

SMLWinds said:


> I keep hearing that about the prices of Dewalt and Ridgid too but have seen the same thing as Angus posted. However, that Dewalt is also overpriced....you can get the Dewalt 10" wet saw with a stand, free blade, free utility knife, and free shipping at www.contractorsdirect.com for $749! If there is a problem getting supplies from there, let me know! At this point I'm pretty settled on making my order from them...


 I got mine there, no problems. I order other stuff from them. Same.

Pull the trigger, you know you want one. They're just so damn pretty.

All that Black an Yella.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jdub2083 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that, I'll have to do my research before getting it. I'm still trying to decide if I even need the 10" or just get a nicer 7". Do you know if it's the same deal with Ryobi making the 7" now too?


All the new Rigid wet saws are made by Ryobi.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sprung831 said:


> All the new Rigid wet saws are made by Ryobi.


Gross.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sprung831 said:


> All the new Rigid wet saws are made by Ryobi.


Which makes it a low grade wet saw.


----------

